# Gentoo Arcade!!!!!!!!!!

## skyark

Hola Saludos!!!!!!!!!!!

Hace tiempo tenia un proyecto de hacer un Multimedia Center en casa.

Y lo hice con una mini-pc de ZOTAC, XBMC y el poderoso Gentoo.

Este lo puse en la sala de la TV donde con un HDD de 1TB almaceno todo lo que puedo de contenido multimedia.

Despues hice otro con la misma formula para mi cuarto. 

Este tiene conexion Wifi y con el protocolo NFS (que me va un poco lento de vez en cuando aun no lo resulevo es un problema intermitente) para compartir el contenido multimedia.

Despues a mi papá vio este y le gusto y le hice otro para su casa.

Ahora quiero otro poyecto y es hacer mi propia Arcade con Gentoo por supuesto.

Pero hay varios detalles que todabia no se muy bien.

Quiero que corra NES/SNES/GBA/SEGA/DRAMCAST/PS1/PS2/GAMECUBE/NEOGEO/ATARI/AMIGA todo lo que se pueda.

El detalle es que quiero que todo se maneje con los botones del Arcade, sin necesidad de tener mouse y teclado.

También que se reproduscan Videos Karakoes.

Son muchas cosas que quiero unificar.

Alguien Sabe si hay algo que se adapte un poco almenos para esto que quiero?

se que no habra algo que se adapte al 100% pero espero que se pueda moficar y adaptar para no empezar algo desde 0.

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Vas a tener que instalar emuladores para las plataformas que prefieras (puedes usar, por ejemplo, MAME), y luego configurar los juegos para uso de joystick, o configurar un joystick que permita emular un teclado.

----------

## JotaCE

La idea es crear algo para ti? o para algo comercial? Las maquinitas multiarcade fueron muy populares y comercialmente dieron sus buenos ingresos, actualmente son utilizadas con sistemas privativos con todos los problemas de licencias que eso puede ocasionar!

Usar software libre puede ser un problema menos. 

AdvanceMENU puede ser la base de lo que necesitas y de ahí para arriba.

Con un poco de electrónica podrás montar un pulsador a algún puerto y gobernar tu máquina con botones arcade.

Saludos

----------

## skyark

Hola que tal gracias por las respuestas!!!!

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> La idea es crear algo para ti? o para algo comercial? Las maquinitas multiarcade fueron muy populares y comercialmente dieron sus buenos ingresos, actualmente son utilizadas con sistemas privativos con todos los problemas de licencias que eso puede ocasionar!

 

No es comercial es para mi y los sobrinos (que dudo mucho que les interese), y mis amigos de antaño cuando jugabamos a todo eso.

Lo pineso realizar todo con gentoo.  

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> AdvanceMENU puede ser la base de lo que necesitas y de ahí para arriba.

 

No lo habia escuchado ni visto, le hechare un ojo y publicare a qui mismos como lo integrare Gracias por el tip!!!

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Con un poco de electrónica podrás montar un pulsador a algún puerto y gobernar tu máquina con botones arcade.

 

Pienso aplicarle mucha electronica, desde diseñar un monitoreo de temperatura, amplificador de audio y todo lo que se me ocurra o me sugieran!!!!

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Vas a tener que instalar emuladores para las plataformas que prefieras (puedes usar, por ejemplo, MAME), y luego configurar los juegos para uso de joystick, o configurar un joystick que permita emular un teclado.

 

He visto unos dispositivos que es la placa pequeña de joystick con pines donde conectas los botones y de ahi lo mandas por USB a la PC.

Estoy muy emocionado al respecto.

Publicare resultados.

Sigamos con las ideas!!!!

----------

## JotaCE

Mira....

AdvanceMENU es un frontend al que podrías configurar algunos emuladores como advancemame entre otros.

Lo bueno es que podrías dado caso hacerlo sin tener un entorno gráfico completo.

Sabes electrónica? entonces no será tan difícil. Yo hice esto hace algunos años pero con MSDOS! y salió perfecto!

----------

## skyark

Hola pues aqui con avances.... pocos pero avances!!!

Hasta ahorita creo que la opción mas viable es wah!cade, se me hace mas simple sencillo, pero todabía no pruebo al 100% advancedmenu!!!!

Sobre el sonido encontre esta página para hacer el amplificador. http://construyasuvideorockola.com/

Sobre el joystick estube investigando y este es el que mas me a gustado. http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-458065325-pcb-jamma-usb-para-ps3-y-pc-arcade-joystick-2-players-_JM

si saben de algún otro pues me gustaria saber.

Me falta el cabinete si alguien sabe sobre esto estaré muy agradecido de sus comentarios

Saludos!!!!!

----------

## JotaCE

Sobre advancemenu deberias ver algo como esto

http://wiki.arcadecontrols.com/w/images/thumb/e/e4/Advancemenu.jpg/320px-Advancemenu.jpg

Sobre la interface deberías usar algo como esto

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-459141575-interface-o-pulsador-para-maquinita-de-videojuegos-o-cpu-_JM

Saludos!

----------

